# Common Health Certs Looked at for Hounds



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Curious what people are looking at/doing with their hounds (bloodhounds to be specific) health cert wise.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Megan, you can look what the requirements are to pass the CHIC guidelines established by the breed clubs to give you an idea of stuff that's commonly tested for in that breed. For example, if you wanted to get a CHIC on a Malinois, you have to do hips, elbows, and a CERF eye exam. But other breeds want different things, so like Rottweilers want hips, elbows, CERF, plus cardiac exam. Others have optional tests that are suggested, but may be a good idea. For example, in German shepherds, degenerative myelopathy is not required, but I personally would want it done if I bred GSDs. Here's the breed list:

http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/breeds.html


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Maren! Exactly the kinda stuff I was looking for.


----------

